# Outdoor Entertainment Center



## ROO-ING (Jun 24, 2006)

I am curious to find out if anyone has done a mod that has a entertainment center on the outside of the outback. Maybe through the sink/stove area or
somewhere on the outside. I was looking at the 2009 outbacks and they have mount for a flat screen tv and cable service on the outside. I know camping should be without tv but the kids are always watching it on the inside and I would like to watch the news every once in a while.

Thanks for your input.

Roo


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Camping should be what you want it to be ! Enjoy it the way you want it !

I was thinking of running a cable line to the outside power outlet and mounting it in the same covered faceplate. (saw someone here has done that) and adding a mount for the LCD TV.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Just an fyi - Thule has an outside mounting system for campers







Thule RV

...and I'm with Sayonara. Camping should be what *YOU* want it to be!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

If it were me, I'd look into some sort of stand that would allow you to move it a few feet away from the Outback. You never know what the situation is going to be like and having the ability to move/position the TV is key.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 7, 2008)

I did that through the outside sink/stove area by putting a splitter on the in-coming cable near the antenna amp (on the inside). Then ran the new split off cable to a jack that I drilled into the top of the outside kitchen enclosure...kind up underneath so water doesn't get into the jack. Works pretty well when I'm trying to watch the Gators play and we are camping somewhere. I can stay outside and enjoy the outdoors or tend to the Dutch oven as well. It does not however work very well through just the antenna - really needs a cable hook-up to work well.

Jimmie


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Oregon_Camper said:


> If it were me, I'd look into some sort of stand that would allow you to move it a few feet away from the Outback. You never know what the situation is going to be like and having the ability to move/position the TV is key.


Jim brings up a good point here....








When we use our 13" tv outside i backfeed the sat connection hook up the tv and move it to the best location depending on glare, view, breeze, etc. having it fixed in one spot wont be as flexible. I now need to rethink this. ill still do the cable hookup in the power outlet so i dont have to hook/unhook the sat connection, but the mount might be put on hold.....


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Do you mean something like this............










Thor


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

Thor said:


> Do you mean something like this............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Like IT!!!!

Seriously, I saw on some of the upper end motor homes that they put a flat screen on a folding mount inside one of the storage areas along with a stereo system. Would have to look around for one, but should be able to find one that would fit in the under unit storage area and an easy drop for both electrical and cable. Here's a link I found that might help. www.MountsAndMore.com


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

You just need an Rv with a built in outdoor entertainment center


















Steve


----------



## 5th Time Around (Jul 8, 2008)

Thor said:


> Do you mean something like this............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This just proves my DH theory that anything and everything can be built out of PVC


----------



## jonml2 (Sep 7, 2008)

Have a 2009 OB and love the outdoor set up. It just pops off inside and snaps on outside. Thinking about getting a couple of the mounts for home. One for the patio and one for the garage. I figured I could get a little more use out of my OB's flat screen. The only link I can find is my local camping stores catalog. Just copy and paste. Second item down on the page.

http://www.rvlifestyles.net/(S(fdz3go55ml4...8c-9c4e9f7643a8

Shouldn't be a hard mod as far as the mount. Not sure how hard the cable line would be. It also extends and swivels away from my OB.

If anyone can find just the solid mount (the one on the wall) seperately. Let me know. I can only find them as a package right now.


----------

